# having trouble setting up the SMP client



## DriedFrogPills (Jan 25, 2010)

HEy guys just after some help.  Trying to set up the SMP client on my PC via the console.  The problem i am running into is that it won't download the core.  Any help to get this solved would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe it is a firewall issue that is stopping it from downloading the core.

Maybe some one could give you a copy of their core and you could drop it into your folder.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you tried using a different client?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2010)

I had this issue last night when setting up my SMP client. I simply cleared it all off and tried it again to solve my issue. I actually had to purge a few clients last night, but only their work folders.

First thing to try, go to where you installed the client and remove 'queue.dat' and everything in the sub-folder 'Work'. Open the client again and it should try to grab a new WU. There was a post on foldingforum.org a few days ago that said the core was incorrectly loaded to the server and was causing issue, so that alone could've been the cause of your issue.

If all of that fails, try nuking the entire install and reinstalling it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2010)

Does it not download the client, or does it fail to open it after downloading?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2010)

You have to consider the server activity @ Stanford with everyone downloading the new A3 cores. On Monday, Stanford had set the wrong target location for the A3 core within their servers before they realized the issue several hours later. During this time, no one was able to download the new core. I hope the issue has been resolved for you.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys got it working now.  Problem was i was installing it in c:\programsfiles(x86) instead of its own directory.


----------

